# more walleye baits



## fish620 (Feb 13, 2011)

Check these out. Let me know what you think


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

very nice looking lures!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

very nice work


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Like the look of the long slender lures...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice baits...I like the contrast of the yellow one...nice work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice! They will catch-um! I love the profile of the baits.

John


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I can already see where I am headed....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Really nice!


----------

